# HBO Rock Icons



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Rock Icons is a new HBO show starting this Sunday from the guys (Sam Dunn and Scot McFadyen) who did Beyond The Lighted Stage, Flight 666, Metal Evolution, etc.

Geddy Lee this week. Future episodes will be on Slash, Ted Nugent, Ann Wilson, Rob halford, Dave Mustaine, Nikki Sixx, Billy Corgan, Joe Elliott and Daryl Hall.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up, Fret. I'm all over this. McFadyen and Dunn produce some great stuff. This should be really good.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks. I'll definitely be watching this show. HBO puts on some fantastic stuff, and I imagine this will be no different.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The Geddy episode was very good, insight from the other band members and other insiders plus extensive time with Geddy himself, featuring making music and his bass collection, as well as some outside interests ie., wine collecting (I thought that was Alex's thing) and that he's a big baseball fan with an absolutely droolworthy museum quality collection of signed baseballs from all eras.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I liked the show. I'm looking forward to some of the other stahs I don't know much about. 


I was hoping they would show Geddy's new Les Paul. Oh yea - he didn't keep that, did he.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

"just a newbie makin' dumm mistakes, I guess........"


----------

